# Planning Porsche 914 conversion...where to start?!



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

I have provided others wanting to Convert a 914 as well as other cars with the AC-50 motor kit for $4300 and they have been very happy with the performance. [email protected]


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

There is a Google group devoted to Electric 914s:

http://groups.google.com/group/914ev


----------



## ZEVUtah (Apr 10, 2008)

You might want to start with reading about other 914's that have been converted already.

http://www.evalbum.com/type/PORS/

Too bad David does not list his Porsche out there. His is much nicer than most of them on this list.

KJD


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

(BTW folks ZEVUtah is a local EVer and friend of mine) you are much too kind! My glider looks nice, but admittedly 48V and 55 mph is not much to brag about! I'll put it on the evalbum when it is more of a "real" conversion, like your fine cars!

My conversion is a less trod road, in that I learned and then machined and welded my own adapter, and did my own controller. It has been a great road learning so much. For most folks it is better to just buy these parts!

My car:
http://ExplodingDinosaurs.com

ZEVUtah's cars:
http://www.zevutah.com



ZEVUtah said:


> You might want to start with reading about other 914's that have been converted already.
> 
> http://www.evalbum.com/type/PORS/
> 
> ...


----------



## mtwtfm (Apr 24, 2011)

cruisin said:


> I have provided others wanting to Convert a 914 as well as other cars with the AC-50 motor kit for $4300 and they have been very happy with the performance. [email protected]


So, if that's just the motor kit, that doesn't include batteries? So far, the motor and the donor car would put me at $5,000, which is fine, but starting to approach beyond-the-realm-of-possibility-at-this-time for me...battery prices might put it over...

What other considerations might I look at? And thanks for the post!!


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

60 to 80 mile range in a 914 and "normal" performance is going to put your budget way beyond $3000. A 144V, 160AH lithium pack would be the best for that though you might be getting towards 60 mile maximum range on a 100AH, 144V pack with the 914. You are looking at $6-10K right there for cells and BMS depending on exactly what battery you get. If you could make do with more like 30-40 miles of range then you are in lead acid territory and your short-term battery cost would be much less but you would have to replace them more frequently.

Overall you probably need more like a $15K budget for what you sound like you want; basically a nice battery and entry level everything else. The AC50 kit a prior poster mentioned would not give hot rod performance but would work just fine in a 914 though it would require a lower voltage, higher AH battery than what I threw out above, and that is $4K or so. $1K to $2K for a charger and another couple of grand for all the other stuff.

A 914 isn't going to haul much in the way of music gear either. Hate to say it, but a geo metro could. (hatchback and all -- lot more room and still a small, light car)

You CAN convert an automobile chassis to an EV for $3000 with some cleverness and resourcefulness, but you will most likely be in 72V or less, 45mph top usable speed and 20 to 30 mile usable range territory. If you go that route, find the tiniest 3 door geo metro you can get and strip it down. Minimal weight will be necessary to keep the performance acceptable.

Good Luck


----------



## Azores (Apr 27, 2011)

I can't add any useful information about this project other than I saw one at the Earth Day fair in San Diego that blew me away. 

Here are some photos:


----------



## Azores (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.evalbum.com/3517

Here is the link for the car above.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

sweet and CLEAN!


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

mtwtfm said:


> There is a 914 locally with no engine for $700 or so, so it seems like the price of the donor car is right! What else do I need to get to get that sucker running? Where can I find those things, and how much will it cost? Thanks!



sounds like a gret deal if tranny is ok.... but your space requirements are maybe questionable for 914. costs..... well, depends if you are talking retail off the shelf or risking used parts.

all new components and materials are going to run around $6k minimum, more if you want 'high' performance.

batteries.... you could lowball for $1500 for lame pack of floodies that will last 2 or 3 years with 40 mile range MAX if lucky; or pony up $5k for 50 miles of TS/CALB that should last closer to 10 years or 75,000 to 100,000 miles. $10k for 100 miles... obviously buy what you NEED and adjust driving habits to avoid big mile days, or borrow/rent something else for the occasional roadtrip.


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

The blue 914 was completely redone - stripped, painted, and then put together with the idea of minimum weight. Richard did a great job with that car. He uses the AC50 motor and drives it to work every day. 

My car (http://www.evalbum.com/2784) uses the Azure Dynamics AC24 motor - I drive it on the freeway with little trouble. I would actually recommend a stronger motor - more like Richards use of the AC50. 

I suspect you will have difficulty getting a workable conversion done for $3000 unless you are very handy with finding used parts. The motor and the batteries will be your biggest expense.

Oh - and see if your transmission needs to be rebuilt - that can be done by sending it to "Dr. Evil" of www.914world.com fame. 

Good luck!
Peter


----------

